# heavy rounds, camo bark, what is it?



## frwinks (Feb 19, 2007)

With the great weather we had on Sat., I decided to run a few tankfulls through the saw.  The local spot where the city drops off most of the trees they cut down was full this time of year.  We spent solid 4hrs cuttin' and loadin' some of the heaviest/most dense wood I've seen yet. I'd like to know what kind of wood this is, as I'm sure it's packing serious BTUs  

the bottom center pc was at least 150-200lbs
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v190/frwinks/HILLTOP ACRES/IMG_6432.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v190/frwinks/HILLTOP ACRES/IMG_6431.jpg

here it is again @bottom right
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v190/frwinks/HILLTOP ACRES/IMG_6434.jpg

and the whole load
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v190/frwinks/HILLTOP ACRES/IMG_6437.jpg


----------



## dego (Feb 19, 2007)

From the look at the colour difference between the sap and heartwoods and the varying textures of the bark, I would be inclined to suggest a maple of somekind.....possibly red maple.  Where are you located?


----------



## wg_bent (Feb 20, 2007)

That one peice with the camo bark looks a bit like Sycamore, but the rest don't.

If it's Sycamore... good luck.  I hear that's worse than elm.


----------



## Corie (Feb 20, 2007)

I see one piece of sycamore.  The rest is out of my league.


----------



## frwinks (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks for the responses... here's a close up of one of the rounds..
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v190/frwinks/HILLTOP ACRES/IMG_6438.jpg

I only cut a few pcs of it as it was hard as a rock and after lifting the first pc.... we decided to leave it for another day... lol
dego, I'm in Ontario and after Warren's post I found this:
http://ontariotrees.com/main/species.php?id=2083

Warren, do tell me more about it's characteristics as firewood.... with it's high density I was certian it would give off lotsa heat :roll:


----------



## Eric Johnson (Feb 20, 2007)

Is it all from the same tree? Looks like some maple in there, but those pieces with the big hearts def. ain't maple.


----------



## frwinks (Feb 21, 2007)

no, various trees... lot's of maple (since it was much easier to cut... lol)


----------

